# short stay hospital patients



## Colliemom (Oct 12, 2009)

If a patient is not classified as inpatient, outpatient or observation how would you code for the admit/discharge?

We have a patient who was admitted as a "short stay" patient, following a procedure and we are not sure how to code.


----------



## LLovett (Oct 12, 2009)

Who admitted and why? I see this was after a procedure, what procedure was done?

My first thought is you would just use the 99234-99236 series but since there is a procedure involved I am thinking this may be global and not separately billable.

Laura, CPC, CEMC


----------



## Colliemom (Oct 12, 2009)

Our specialty is gastroenterology.

Interventional radiology performed the procedure - we ordered the procedure - we did not do the test - they said since we ordered the test; we were responsible for the admission recommended by IR. 

So we admitted the patient, and discharged her.  She was in the hospital under the designation "short stay."


----------



## LLovett (Oct 12, 2009)

Then I would use the admit and discharge on the same date code if their documentation supports it.

Laura, CPC, CEMC


----------



## Colliemom (Oct 12, 2009)

So are you suggesting 99234 - 99236?


----------



## LLovett (Oct 12, 2009)

Yes.

Laura, CPC, CEMC


----------



## FTessaBartels (Oct 12, 2009)

*Observation*

If admitted and discharged the same day then Laura is correct.

However, if patient stayed overnight ... in our hospital "short stay" is an outpatient designation, so you'd use the observation admission code for day 1 and the discharge from observation for day 2. 

Hope that helps.

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------



## Colliemom (Oct 14, 2009)

Of course it is a little more complicated....

The patient did stay overnight, but the physician is billing for the admit and discharge on the same day, because they were actually done on the same day.  It's one of those situations....the patient was there on 9/29, but the physician didn't actually do the admit until 9/30 and then discharged her on the evening of 9/30,

Tessa - I am guessing this means we cannot bill for the discharge and will only be able to bill for the admission to observation.  What is your opinion?


----------



## FTessaBartels (Oct 14, 2009)

*Admission to observation only*

I believe you are correct. 

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------

